# air compressor quiet box



## Usefulgizmos (Apr 1, 2018)

I just posted in the generator forum, info on a sound reduction quiet box that will also work for air compressors. Might be helpful if you want to quiet your air compressor.

Here's the link:
http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/20586-generator-quiet-box.html

usefulgizmos


----------

